# Puppy growing up so fast



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Benjy isn't little Benjy anymore!

He is so big... he cracked the concrete in a parking lot! He is trying to hide his face.


Sue and I went to a Covered Bridges Festival today. It was a great day for a ride with Benjy. There were 18 bridges, but we made it to only six. We were on the longest covered bridge in the whole USA! 

Jeff


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

They really do grow up so fast. :smile2:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds like a fun day! Benjy is such a beautiful boy. He looks so much like my Scouter boy.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Great pics. hoto: Benjy is so cute; what a wonderful armful of love! How much does he weigh these days?


----------



## Colorado Ma (Oct 11, 2015)

Benjy is beautiful, what a sweet face he has! He looks like a cuddle bug...

The covered bridge is gorgeous too... thanks for sharing the photos.. there is nothing like that out here where we live. I imagine the fall leaves were just beautiful too.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

The view is gorgeous, but Benjy steals the show!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Benjy was 13 pounds 4 ounces at the vet a couple weeks ago. He will be one year old November 22. Each of his parents were 12 pounds. My dogs always reach their maximum potential. :wink2:

The leaves were very pretty. But there were some brown patches because of the dry summer. 

I took these pictures last night.


----------



## Colorado Ma (Oct 11, 2015)

What a charmer! He's just beautiful...


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Colorado Ma said:


> What a charmer! He's just beautiful...


Yep, he's a charmer alright. :laugh2: He charmed us into picking him over his siblings.

We had him at a nursing home this week. They allow pets because they are therapeutic. They even have a resident cat. Everyone wanted to hold Benjy. He even got to go for a ride on someone's lap in a wheelchair!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

He is SO adorable! And a big boy! Lucky pup to get to see the covered bridges even if you only made it to 6. Love fall beautiful photos!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

I can't remember if I posted these or not. Think was on Facebook. Benjy has never been on my office chair. (I never told him to stay off.) A couple weeks ago he started sitting on it.

Benjy still LOVES LOVES LOVES to be pushed in his baby carriage!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Such a sweet boy! Benjy is a perfect fit for the beautiful fall photos.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

He's beautiful!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Heather Glen said:


> Sounds like a fun day! Benjy is such a beautiful boy. He looks so much like my Scouter boy.


I blew up your picture and yes, he really does! They are both just too cute!


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

Adorable!!!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Benjy tried to share a couple very short videos of himself but doesn't know how to upload them to get a URL.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I have the same problem. I think the video has to be on You Tube first???


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

See Benjy's head spin.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

I did something like this.

https://www.youtube.com/upload

I didn't create a youtube account. It said I already have a Google account and could use it to upload videos.

In the dropdown menu (says Public) I chose Unlisted.

Click on upward arrow.

Browse for file. Click on it and click Open.

Enter a description.

Optionally click "Avanced Setting" and choose a Category (Pets & Animals).

Click Publish or Video Manager and it brings you to a list of videos you have uploaded.

When you play the video it should show a URL you can copy and use at the forums or in an email etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Benjy looks so cuddly and cute. Just like one of those very soft cuddly stuffed toys!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Pucks104 said:


> Benjy looks so cuddly and cute. Just like one of those very soft cuddly stuffed toys!


He looks that way in person too! :hug: Benjy


----------



## Autumn (Oct 1, 2015)

He is cute as can be, just want to hug him! Great pics . My little boy doesn't arrive until November & will be first Havanese


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Benjy watches Target shoppers go by.

Benjy tilts his head to the music.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Autumn said:


> He is cute as can be, just want to hug him! Great pics . My little boy doesn't arrive until November & will be first Havanese


Benjy is my first Havanese too. I was a little concerned he would be too laid back, lacking in personality because my last dog Abby was a Cairn Terrier. Abby was the sweetest dog you could hope for. Yet had a lot of spunk with the bigger dogs. Benjy isn't afraid of anything except for one cat that hissed and pawed/swiped at him. Benjy is non stop entertainment. The older he gets, the more communicative and expressive he gets.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Such an adorable little one!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Your pictures of Benjy are making me want to trim my Baci's bangs. Benjy is soooo adorable. And that face is so expressive!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Napria said:


> Your pictures of Benjy are making me want to trim my Baci's bangs. Benjy is soooo adorable. And that face is so expressive!


We trimmed more than his bangs this time! But we are letting it grow back (except around his eyes.)

Benjy can stand on his hind legs and twirl. (pirouette without lifting one leg) He can also walk across the room on his hind feet.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

These are great! Puppies grow up so fast we never realise maturing from their clingy habits in earlier days to sometimes adults who sort of do what they feel like. It feels like they are teenagers at some point  or like we are loosing them to age.


----------

